# Photoshop Creations (*56k warning)



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread is for:
Showing off your work
Proving you are better the others!
Just general sharing
or linking to tutorials you find useful
NO PLAGIARISM!
No Livetrace BS
NOTE: Please use spoiler tags (with title if you want) around your image to cut down on clutter!

```
[spoiler][title:*TITLE*]PICTURE OF LULZ[/spoiler]
```


You can also show off crap made in other photo editing software (paint, paint.net, corel painter, etc)

Adding Photos:
just use a deviant art account, imageshack, photobucket, or any other photo upload service

I'll start:
made this while tinkering with a "First day of school" pic with me and my sister


Spoiler



[title:school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






made this when i was trying new brushes (not done)


Spoiler: Sunset












Please add your content and keep this thread alive!

-juggernaut911

*Posts Merged*


no pics?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler









ORIGINAL


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

looks vectored. is it?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2008)

yes in live trace


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

awww but isn't that cheating?!?!

new ones
http://juggernaut911.deviantart.com/art/Skyler-Dark-96619996
http://juggernaut911.deviantart.com/art/Skyler-Cool-96620242


----------



## asuri (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler: SpaceInvaders











quick thing i just made in psp i think i shouldve made it a background size ill get to that
will edit/add after


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 31, 2008)

56k warning? For real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm having a blast from the past right now. Are we back in the year 1998? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there are still 56k users around, they'd probably know by now that pictures will take an eternity to load for them...I really don't think they need a reminder for that.

I didn't even know providers are still offering 56k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Say, do they still sell Hammer Pants™ where you live? I might get myself a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sorry


----------



## asuri (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler: Space Invaders 1280 x 800




http://kokosko.deviantart.com/art/Space-Invaders-96627528











Spoiler: old stuff: Sunset




http://kokosko.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-72069329


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok...... I guess you can disregard the warning. That is there I guess for the real slow internet or when there will be alot of pisc


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

So what exactly is suppose to go in this thread? Random photoshop experimentations or what?

Thread title is a litle vague.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, random  Photoshop Creations.....When somebody make something with Photoshop, and thinks it's cool enough, post it here, and let the others see it, and comment....

Plain and simple..


----------



## SonicFan49 (Sep 1, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> So what exactly is suppose to go in this thread? Random photoshop experimentations or what?
> 
> Thread title is a litle vague.
> 
> ...



yeah basically.

Example:
I like your brawl pic Sonic, how did you give it that effect? (seriously)


----------



## asuri (Sep 1, 2008)

that thing was leaked/stolen bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its everywhere


photoshop tip
instead of using one texture use two or more! it gives a different outcome depending on which ones you use and in which order


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

sonic's pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




updating rules...


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 1, 2008)

Applying filters to an existing image is not that interesting...


----------



## Xeijin (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't this thread a bit pointless? It basically does what the section it was posted in (Computer Graphics and Art) was created for ... showing of graphic work.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

isnt your mum a bit point less


----------



## Xeijin (Sep 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> isnt your mum a bit point less



To the contrary, I think she had a rather good point as she, godbless her, brought me into this world to try and deter you from pursuing a career in art, as you obviously have not talent whatsoever.

Also, pardon me as I think I might have indirectly insulted your *AMAZING* drawing of what bears a very slight resemblance to Samus Aran of the Metroid series. Not to mention your *FANTASTIC* grasp of Illustrator's LiveTrace option, and the hilarity of calling the piece of shit a VECTOR.

I believe you were also the idiot who asked for a tutorial on a picture you posted in another thread, but failed to post the picture multiple times, to the amusement of other members.

I would also like to add as a fellow Briton I am ashamed of your grammar. "Point less" is one word.

*Edit:* Oh yes, here is the thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103273


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

stay on topic, women

This thread is for posting cool crap YOU made

updating rules... AGAIN


----------



## Xeijin (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd have to disagree with my post being off topic. I was being honest about his drawing (perhaps I could have been more subtle, but meh), and critique should be the main reason anyone posts their work up. GBATEMP POWER MODDING strikes again.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

Guess what; too bad. Your post was either, flaming (not criticism) or just dumb spam.

Movie folder icon I made thanks to RS4's tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 THNX, though i think it only has a good effect with anything but XP (tiny icons)



Spoiler: X-Men


----------



## Bishang (Sep 1, 2008)

A bunch of old stuff. I don't really play around with photoshop anymore, although I'd like to.



Spoiler


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2008)

Spoiler








this is my sketch (then gone over in cd marker)





then this is my one edited in adobe illustrator

u like them?


----------



## Mohawkinist (Sep 19, 2008)

i have way too many PS creations, 1.5 frequent year's experience. Most of which consist of graphics and car designs over any other kinda art i make on PS.



Spoiler


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

oh i like that car


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 21, 2008)

I made my signature and avatar, Maybe its no a great deal but i like it, What do you think?, Avatar is bad rendered for me, And maybe sig too.




Spoiler: Look it!


----------



## Symbolic (Sep 27, 2008)

A thing I made for my photoshop class, it was just a bunch of photos and we created it to make it into an art piece


*There's more so here's my deviantart page.

http://kuyashigarusymbolic.deviantart.com/*






Spoiler: McIntyre











When the Worlds Collide


Spoiler: 1280x1024











This was inspired by a song


Spoiler: My heart draws a dream











Was inspired by the game Mass Effect


Spoiler: Mass Effect











This was my practicing making nebulas


Spoiler: Lost in Space


----------



## jellyblobs (Sep 27, 2008)

hm... heres a drawing i made into colour...

my sketch drawing


Spoiler: Sketch











then i lineart it using pen tool


Spoiler: Lineart











then colour


Spoiler: Lineart











and finally shading


Spoiler: Lineart











more stuff on my deviantart vangsta.deviantart.com
i also have more stuff... but too much to upload xD


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

last 3 people... WOW


----------



## bombchu (Oct 1, 2008)

Symbolic: Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What grade are you in? If you're in high school and get to take a Photoshop class I will be super angry. >( Not at you... At... your school... I'll just be jealous of you. Well, what kind of stuff did you learn?

Also, I draw and soforth but I use Illustrator, not Photoshop... so where do I get to post my things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eh, I guess I'll just make my own topic at some point...


----------



## Symbolic (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah Im in High School, Leilehua High School in Hawaii, senior to be exact.  The teacher teaches a bunch of stuff, but I had experience with Photoshop for 5 years so yeah, I'm not considering myself "good" at photoshop, just really familiar of how it works. ^^


----------



## bombchu (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, learning how something works is the first step to awesomeness! I am jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what I see, you're doing well anyway! Just a note for the stars in the background: they're supposed to be super far away, right? Things get less distinct as they move away from you so they wouldn't be so perfect and clear~ so I'd blur them a bit! And, some would be farther away than others so you can play around with which you want extra blurry/faded! 

I... don't know much Photoshop anymore. I gravitated away from it to Illustrator... so I couldn't tell you the best way for doing it... but I remember making nebulas! Vaguely...

Do you want to go to an art college? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, and, do you know what you want to do when you get out?


----------



## drizzt8886 (Oct 3, 2008)

here's a few I've done


Used a picture of fire to make this


Spoiler



[titlelasma]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I made this box art for class a few years ago before I even heard about dissidia


Spoiler: Box Art











Not photoshop I used 3DSmax for this


Spoiler: Fari Cell











A board game design I never got a chance to finish in 3DSmax


Spoiler: Board Game











A sig I made for a different website before shrinking the size


Spoiler: Rebirth











Thats all I have that I can find right now I might put more up later.


----------



## Symbolic (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna try double majoring, but not in computer art its just a hobbie of mine.  Music and Computer Engineering and Networking is for me. ^^


----------



## Xylez (Oct 8, 2008)

My latest creation



Spoiler: Chrono Trigger













Spoiler: Kind Dedede











there aren't photoshoppers out here are there?


----------



## bombchu (Oct 8, 2008)

Edit: I didn't tell this thing to post. I was not done.



			
				Symbolic said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try double majoring, but not in computer art its just a hobbie of mine.  Music and Computer Engineering and Networking is for me. ^^
> 
> Oh, music! Wait, what? What kinda stuff do you want to do? Double major is... gonna take forever
> 
> ...


----------



## Sstew (Oct 8, 2008)

Symbolic, You Have some amazing pictures there, Keep up the great work.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 10, 2008)

I made this in Fireworks, not Photoshop, but:


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I made this in Fireworks, not Photoshop, but:




how did you do that, you photoshop god


----------



## Symbolic (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't really know if its double majoring or what not, but I wanna take up classic guitar.

And dewd, he said he made it in Fireworks not Photoshop.

In photoshop you can make this:


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Just made this as a little Radioactive Force project. Its our base orbiting the Earth, hope you guys like it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler: Base Orbiting


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

I love it p1ngpong, but you actually missed one thing...THE EARTH IS ORBITING AROUND OUR BASE!!

Just keep it up!! You're good :yapsp:


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Just made this as a little Radioactive Force project. Its our base orbiting the Earth, hope you guys like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but I can see you used GIMP not photoshop.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 100% of this using Adobe Photoshop CS3!


----------



## Law (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed you did. It even says it in the image data.

playallday is just jealous of your talent, p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Indeed you did. * It even says it in the image data.*
> 
> playallday is just jealous of your talent, p1ngpong.



It does? He is?


----------



## Law (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, maybe not the image data..






Also, of course he is.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

@p1ngy: yes, everyone is jealous of my your skillz


----------

